# Def Tech



## stilly (Jan 2, 2013)

I know I'm not going to get any sleep tonight. Short 3 hour drive tomorrow and I get my Definitive Technology Mythos ST's. Can't wait. I've read many good reviews on these speakers.

Anyone else on here to share their experience with them?


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I have their little brothers, the STS's. Very good speakers. Congrat's.

Are you using these for a 2.0 systems or 5.1/7.1? If you are looking at multichannel and haven't picked out a center yet, check out the BP series centers as well as the Mythos line. I have a CS-8060HD and it blends very well with the STS's, and I've heard the CS-8080HD works well with the ST's. More options are always good, right?

It's always fun getting new gear.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

There is a pair of bpx surrounds in the classified adds posted recently only 375? I think for the pair + shipping, might be worth a look.


----------



## stilly (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I got them today. Everything hocked up and yes they sound very good. Extremely clear, nice mid punch, bass at low volume is great. Turn it up and it almost fades away. Not sure if I'm liking that. Tried a few different setups and still find the bass almost disappears when turned up to louder levels. I found my other towers with non powered 8 drivers put out more bass. 
Something missing here????


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

It could be a setup issue, but it could also be that you are finding the limits of the built in bass units. I use separate subs (dual SVS's) which helps keep the dynamics going to much higher levels.

While I am not a huge proponent of "break-in" the bass drivers in my STS's seemed to become more dynamic (resulting in me turning down the gain knobs) after a bit of use. I don't remember exactly how long that took though.

Have you measured your room/system and/or are you using any room EQ such as Audyssey? Also, how do you have the speakers set up right now?


----------



## stilly (Jan 2, 2013)

snowmanick said:


> It could be a setup issue, but it could also be that you are finding the limits of the built in bass units. I use separate subs (dual SVS's) which helps keep the dynamics going to much higher levels.
> 
> While I am not a huge proponent of "break-in" the bass drivers in my STS's seemed to become more dynamic (resulting in me turning down the gain knobs) after a bit of use. I don't remember exactly how long that took though.
> 
> Have you measured your room/system and/or are you using any room EQ such as Audyssey? Also, how do you have the speakers set up right now?


I have not rerun Audyssey yet. The speakers should be broken in as I have purchased them used. As for setup right now. I have them in a 17' wide x 22' long room. All walls insulated, ceiling as well. They are placed approx 2'6" from the back wall, 3' in from the side walls and approx 10' apart.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Audyssey's correction values could be causing some issues. Are you using the eq settings from your previous speakers?

An easy way to check, just turn Audyssey off for a bit and test if the issue is still happening.


----------



## stilly (Jan 2, 2013)

I have also discovered that one of the speakers has an air leak on the back plate where you plug in the speaker wires. Sounds and feels like it coming out of the RCA plug. 
That's not cool.........


----------



## stilly (Jan 2, 2013)

stilly said:


> I have also discovered that one of the speakers has an air leak on the back plate where you plug in the speaker wires. Sounds and feels like it coming out of the RCA plug.
> That's not cool.........


I spoke with Def Tech on the air leak issue and they are sending me some air tight caps that they have for the Mythos. Hope this fixes the problem, but at this point I'm skeptical. 

On another note, I reran Audyssey and it helped with the bass issue but still find it lacking at higher volumes. Strange for sure, but still sound incredible for home theater.


----------

